# UK University Cubing Societies (Notts)



## ryanj92 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey,
I am a student at the University of Nottingham, and for the past few months I've been toying about with the idea of setting up a Rubik's cube/twisty puzzles society. I wondered if anybody's done this before, and how it went down with the Student's Union, how many people were interested, etc.
Just looking for some general pointers and ideas really.

The ultimate aim is to be able to host a competition, seeing as UK tournaments anywhere above London up seem to be non-existent!

Thanks,
Ryan

(If we have any UoN-based cubers who'd be interested in helping me get this idea off the ground, then please let me know!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Yau is at Nottingham Uni. And he's fast  

I'm from Nottingham, but I'm at the University of Bath, for what it's worth.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Ryan, 

I was also thinking about doing this, but I didn't want to set it up alone. I've been a student for almost two years. I'm pretty sure there wasn't a society last year. I've never set up a society before but I would sure like to help. Hopefully I wont be too busy with exam revision. I've met random people from the magic society who can solve a rubik's cube, or are partly interested in twisty puzzles. I'm sure there will be plenty of people who would be willing to join the society.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 19, 2012)

University of Leicester speedcubing society has been set up this month. Set one up and we can arrange a meet! We're planning a competition for in Autumn too


----------



## Vincents (Apr 19, 2012)

Why are they called societies in the UK (as opposed to clubs in the US)?


----------



## samehsameh (Apr 19, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Why are they called societies in the UK (as opposed to clubs in the US)?


Why not? Its our language you ruined it.

On Topic, im from loughborough (inbetween leicester and nottingham for the geographicaly challenged) and theres a couple of us that speed cube here that might be interested. Ive broken my hand again and cant cube atm but i want to go to a competition of some sort if that could be aranged.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2012)

samehsameh said:


> Its our language you ruined it.


 
Language is for everybody to share.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 19, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Why are they called societies in the UK (as opposed to clubs in the US)?


 
We call them both actually but usually club is reserved for popular sports and super popular games like chess etc...

We will probably have a comp in October or November  as long as everything goes to plan


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 19, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> We call them both actually but usually club is reserved for popular sports and super popular games like chess etc...
> 
> We will probably have a comp in October or November  as long as everything goes to plan


 
I would try and advoid november, since UKOpen is usually then, and 2 comps in one month is pushing it for some people


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 19, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I would try and advoid november, since UKOpen is usually then, and 2 comps in one month is pushing it for some people


 
oh yeah i know about that Daniel Sheppard mentioned it when we were discussing the comp. october is the more preferable month anyway


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 19, 2012)

I know only 2 people from my Uni who can solve the cube other than me (Queen's University Belfast btw). I would like to have a society but I don't think that it would flourish unless there is someone who is willing/capable of dedicating to giving some kind of structured events. Honestly I don't really know what it's main activities would be. Meet up and solve together? You don't need a society for that. Seems like extra bother for something relatively easy to do. Enlighten me if I'm missing something here please.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 19, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> I know only 2 people from my Uni who can solve the cube other than me (Queen's University Belfast btw). I would like to have a society but I don't think that it would flourish unless there is someone who is willing/capable of dedicating to giving some kind of structured events. Honestly I don't really know what it's main activities would be. Meet up and solve together? You don't need a society for that. Seems like extra bother for something relatively easy to do. Enlighten me if I'm missing something here please.



Well we meet up weekly to solve and learn/discuss a certain method/topic/technique. Socials. Comps. We get funding for equipment and get to buy puzzles and timers displays etc. Affiliating with a uni gives you the chance to get venue hire for an event (for example the competition we're arranging atm)


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 19, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Well we meet up weekly to solve and learn/discuss a certain method/topic/technique. Socials. Comps. We get funding for equipment and get to buy puzzles and timers displays etc. Affiliating with a uni gives you the chance to get venue hire for an event (for example the competition we're arranging atm)


 
True that, funding for equipment is always good. If I had been cubing before I started Uni I may have actually considered this, but since I'm going into my final year next year I would be leaving after I set it up practically. Hmm. Hope it works out for you, the more competitions in UK the better


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 19, 2012)

hopefully haha. It's literally only just been set up but it's looking good so far. When our union has confirmed a venue and stuff and dan and i arrange a date I will be posting a thread about the comp


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Thanks for all the response, it's been really great to hear all your comments and stuff, and Rob, I've dropped you a message, definitely considering setting this up now!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 19, 2012)

I was going to go to Notts and start up a cubing society with Rob, but plans changed when I decided to change course so I'll either be going to Birmingham or Hull now. I was planning on starting a twisty puzzles society of some kind wherever I went anyway


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I'll happily take the baton and try and get this society together 

And oh yeah, I hope the Leicester competition becomes a thing! I'd definitely be interested!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 23, 2012)

Why is always you English people that are organised in the UK? I probably couldn't organise a comp even if I tried, and everyone that I know of who is prepared/capable lives far away. Curse my uselessness. October/November comp might work for me though, I'll keep an eye on this.

Anyone around Glasgow city centre? Strathclyde Uni maybe?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 23, 2012)

Nottingham was my first choice, I just didn't get the grades 
I'm at the University of London, there's no-one at my college who cubes but I'm at one of the smaller ones, so there may be people at other colleges who do.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 28, 2012)

A little off-topic, but are there any cubers around the Portsmouth area? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## CubeRoots (May 24, 2012)

just wanted to bump this to ask whether you are going ahead with setting up the society at nottingham? if so how is it going?

UoLeicester Speedcubing society is fully up and running now and have a competition planned that is set to be confirmed in the next few weeks. We also wanted to know if you wanted to arrange a "speedcubing varsity" kinda thing where your society and ours could meet up and battle it out. Wow that sounds nerdy. Hope your plans are going well anyway


----------



## ryanj92 (May 24, 2012)

Hey man,
It's exam season for me right now so setting up a society is not high in my list of priorities right now. Up to now interest is kind of few and far between and I still don't really know if there are many speedcubers around the Uni or not. Once I'm free from exams I might try and post the society around a bit more to see if I can pick up a few more people but as it stands we're definitely not ready to start a society.
It's fairly inspiring to hear that you guys managed to get your society running, however, and it does give me hope that it is possible.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 24, 2012)

CubeRoots, how many people are in the society?


----------



## CubeRoots (May 24, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> CubeRoots, how many people are in the society?


 
in theory there are 30. but in reality our active members add upto about 15-20


----------



## MTGjumper (May 24, 2012)

I'm surprised it's that many. Anyone particularly fast?


----------



## CubeRoots (May 24, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I'm surprised it's that many. Anyone particularly fast?


 
theres a few fast ones, most are beginners. I'mi the fastest. next year though our memers should be pretty good. Everyone will be havig regular sessions with the society and people will learn very fast!


----------



## Mollerz (May 24, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> theres a few fast ones, most are beginners. I'mi the fastest. next year though our memers should be pretty good. Everyone will be havig regular sessions with the society and people will learn very fast!



That's pretty cool, what sort of times are you all getting? I was planning to start a cubing society at either Birmingham or Hull dependant on where I end up at so it's good to know that there is an interest.

In regards to the competition, when roughly are you planning on holding it?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> In regards to the competition, when roughly are you planning on holding it?


3/4 November if it happens, but nothing is confirmed yet so shhhhhh....


----------



## CubeRoots (May 24, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> That's pretty cool, what sort of times are you all getting? I was planning to start a cubing society at either Birmingham or Hull dependant on where I end up at so it's good to know that there is an interest.
> 
> In regards to the competition, when roughly are you planning on holding it?


 
like Dan said, 3/4 november.

it varies really. i wont know properly til next academic year when we start meetings again. ranges from me and a couple of sub 20-ers and the rest range from 20 seconds to 2 mins. We will be learning newethods like wv and all the rest so i expect everyone willl shoot down and some competitive people may start to emerge


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> like Dan said, 3/4 november.
> 
> it varies really. i wont know properly til next academic year when we start meetings again. ranges from me and a couple of sub 20-ers and the rest range from 20 seconds to 2 mins. We will be learning newethods like wv and all the rest so i expect everyone willl shoot down and some competitive people may start to emerge


That's some keen learning. Many sub-10ers don't know WV so don't feel as if you have to...
Getting basic CFOP fast and smooth should keep you going for a while yet


----------



## CubeRoots (May 24, 2012)

I'm a ZZ-er  but yeah you are right, gonna teach cfop to start  btw i'm speaking to someone at uni again tommorow


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread (I'm not here very often!) but we have occasional cubing workshops at the Nottingham Hackspace that may be of interest.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 12, 2012)

No worries, and awesome, I'll look it up!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 12, 2012)

Is this society going to be kicking off this year? I'm coming to nottingham this year and was just wondering if anything was going to be happening.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 13, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Is this society going to be kicking off this year? I'm coming to nottingham this year and was just wondering if anything was going to be happening.



In my experience of groups and clubs the best thing is to just do it yourself if it isn't already happening.

If it doesn't happen at the university then there's always loads of twisty puzzles at the Hackspace and it's a friendly, comfortable atmosphere to geek out in!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll be in nottingham from time to time from now on, could pop around if you guys are doing anything.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 18, 2012)

So, considering there is at least 4 of us at nottingham, and stuff has settled down a bit, do people want to meetup this saturday (20th Oct)?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So, considering there is at least 4 of us at nottingham, and stuff has settled down a bit, do people want to meetup this saturday (20th Oct)?


Oooh! Bad timing - I'm off to Manchester for the weekend to skate some artworks with my homies. Do it anyway and I'll join you all next time.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So, considering there is at least 4 of us at nottingham, and stuff has settled down a bit, do people want to meetup this saturday (20th Oct)?



Me and Ollie and a bunch of other cubers are meeting in Leicester on saturday, you should come 

I was just thinking hmmm I could go to this on the train then realised it was same day as our meet


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 19, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Me and Ollie and a bunch of other cubers are meeting in Leicester on saturday, you should come
> 
> I was just thinking hmmm I could go to this on the train then realised it was same day as our meet



This sounds like fun! Where / What time?


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 19, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> This sounds like fun! Where / What time?



UOL Students union, i'm meeting Ollie at d train station at 1.30, so from then til like 6ish (I can't stay later, maybe others can). We have timers/displays too, and we're getting dominoes . What a salesman I am.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 19, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> UOL Students union, i'm meeting Ollie at d train station at 1.30, so from then til like 6ish (I can't stay later, maybe others can). We have timers/displays too, and we're getting dominoes . What a salesman I am.



Cool. I'll be at the station at about 1:20, so I guess I'll see you guys there. I'll wear a cubing shirt so that you know its me .


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 19, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Cool. I'll be at the station at about 1:20, so I guess I'll see you guys there. I'll wear a cubing shirt so that you know its me .



awesome ;D see you there


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2012)

So how'd it go? 

I think I would benefit from spending some time with other cubers (when they're not so focused on that day's competition or too wrecked to think straight!)


----------



## timelonade (Oct 24, 2012)

I am at UoN I live 5 mins from QMC. I can probably host most of the time I have a nice warm house.


Also this is my phone number in reverse in case anyone wants an impromptu cube meet in hallward library...


Spoiler



6133 657 4570


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 19, 2012)

OK, So I'd like to get a bit of a group going up here, even if we don't make it to the full society stage for now. Based on what I can work out, there are 4 speedcubers at the Uni, + Michael and some others in Nottingham. Also, Between me and rob, we know about 10 other people who can solve a cube, so it's a start. Maybe if we just meet-up on the weekend for an afternoon? 
Any ideas guys?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> OK, So I'd like to get a bit of a group going up here, even if we don't make it to the full society stage for now. Based on what I can work out, there are 4 speedcubers at the Uni, + Michael and some others in Nottingham. Also, Between me and rob, we know about 10 other people who can solve a cube, so it's a start. Maybe if we just meet-up on the weekend for an afternoon?
> Any ideas guys?



Well, I have an excellent venue we can use: Nottinghack (http://wiki.nottinghack.org.uk/wiki/NottingHack) - Saturday afternoon anyone? Say 1pm?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 20, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Well, I have an excellent venue we can use: Nottinghack (http://wiki.nottinghack.org.uk/wiki/NottingHack) - Saturday afternoon anyone? Say 1pm?



Sounds good! However, I'm busy this Saturday (In the evening anyway) So I couldn't stay for too long . I could come for a couple of hours though, maybe until like 5 or 6 depending on whether I buy some food. Anyone else want to come along?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2012)

If the Hackspace is hard to get to for university students then perhaps there's somewhere on campus that would be good for cubing.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll be at the Hackspace from 1pm today for anyone who wants to drop in (unless I break something at Flo skatepark this morning)

Call me if you need help finding the place or getting in: 07941 879912


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 24, 2012)

OK, nobody showed - no worries - I got a lot of work done! 

Let's organise something proper soonish.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 24, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> OK, nobody showed - no worries - I got a lot of work done!
> 
> Let's organise something proper soonish.



Yeah, I found some work I had to do, and I asked around and most people were busy today. :\ (If people were free, I would have come. Any excuse not to work XD ) 
Shall we try again next weekend? By the sounds of it, more people will be available, and also we have some time to sort it out then.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 24, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah, I found some work I had to do, and I asked around and most people were busy today. :\ (If people were free, I would have come. Any excuse not to work XD )
> Shall we try again next weekend? By the sounds of it, more people will be available, and also we have some time to sort it out then.



Sure! That would be cool. There's a couple of things on at the Hackspace (a lockpicking workshop and a wiki-users group) but I think we should fit in OK.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 30, 2012)

Just a reminder, We're doing another meet at the Hackspace at 1pm tomorrow (Saturday 1st December). Everyone is free to turn up! 
@Michael: Are there places to buy food nearby for the evening maybe?


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll be there 
And sorry for not showing last week, was in Sheffield! ^^;


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 30, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just a reminder, We're doing another meet at the Hackspace at 1pm tomorrow (Saturday 1st December). Everyone is free to turn up!
> @Michael: Are there places to buy food nearby for the evening maybe?



Yes, there's the local pizza place, the Bath St. chippy, the corner shop, etc.

http://wiki.nottinghack.org.uk/wiki/Getting_to_the_space


----------



## penfold1992 (Nov 30, 2012)

just wondering, I am from Bristol and willing to meet up with others for a talk or competitive cubing or a drink just anything really, id love to meet new people as i totally have no friends...

anyone in the south west area that would be willing to meet up or at least talk on skype? pm me or add me on skype (username)


----------

